# 'nother tugboat Banckert (545g/1972) IMO 7230135



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Another tugboat query.

Anybody have any historical details of the Belgian tug *BANCKERT* currently owned by URS Ocean Towage NV. I believe she used to be under the Dutch flag and has had a number of owners?

Regards

NigelC


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Nigel
Is this the one

This vessel was built in 1965 at the N.V. Scheepswerven in Millingen, Holland, and called "Maasbank". In September 1977 it was renamed "Banckert". The Maasbank served for 12 years in the Western part of Holland. 

If its the one you are looking for there are several model kits of her about


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Gdynia

Thanks for the info, I'm not to sure, I do know that it was owned by Nieuwe Vlissingense Sleepdienst in the early eighties but the one currently on Equasis gives the build date as 1972. I suppose there could be two of them?

There was me thinking this would be straight forward.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another tugboat query.
> 
> ...


Is this the one you are looking for.

---------------------------------------

Registered: IMO 7230135 /MMSI:244864000 /(ANT)ON C-556 /(NLD)IVR 27.18782 /(BHM)ON 399794
495 GRT, L43,85m(37,52), B10,65m(10,32), D4,553m(5,06)
2 cpp +nozzle, bowthr.150kW, 2x diesel 4tew 9cyl Allen type 9S37-E, 1926bhp-1448kW (2592bhp total)
rebuilt 1992: 579 GRT, 173 NRT, diesel (1966) Stork Wärtsilä (nr.13077 +13079) type 6SW280, 4405bhp-3240kW total, sp 14kn, bp 61t +fifi

SMIT ENTERPRISE
1972: Launched by "Scheepswerven v/h H.H. Bodewes" at Millingen (NLD) (YN 702)
1972 -01/12: delivered to "Smit International (Antilles)" at Willemstad (Curacao)
(ANT flag, regd Willemstad, ON C-556, c/s PJSE)
1973 -xx/04: To "Smit Enterprise NV" at Willemstad (Curacao)
1983: To "Smit International (South East Asia) Pte Ltd" at Nassau (BHM), renamed SMIT COLOMBO
1992 -xx/02: rebuilt by "Ijssel-Vliet Combinatie" at Ridderkerk (579 GRT, 173 NRT, diesel Stork-Ricardo, 2500bhp) +fifi
1992 -xx/03: To "Bergings- en Transportbedrijf Van den Akker" at Vlissingen (NLD), renamed BANCKERT
(BHM flag, regd Nassau, ON 399794, c/s C6ZN)
2000 -01/01: To "Smit-Union Coastal Towage" at Antwerpen (BEL)
(NLD flag, regd Vlissingen, IVR 27.18782, c/s PCYV, 545 GRT, 163 NRT)
2003 -xx/07: To "URS België NV" at Antwerpen (BEL)
(BEL flag, regd Antwerpen, c/s ORKP)
2004: transferred to "URS Ocean Towage NV" at Antwerpen (BEL)
2005 -01/03: brought into "Euro Tugs" (a pool formed by "URS", Antwerpen and "Fairplay", Hamburg)

----------------------------------------------

riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Thks again RM

Regards

NigelC


----------

